# 7hp tecumseh question



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

does the 7hp tecumseh motor have the same problem with breaking the connecting rod as the 8 - 10 hp motors


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

buzzard 
*From what I have been reading as long as you do everything right they will last a longtime. Make sure you run the machine on level ground, keep the oil clean and full, and do not place the engine under heavy loads and you will be a happy camper. Mine blew a rod while cleaning the heavy snow at the road from the snowplow.* Live and learn I guess 
1014


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have yet to blow up a Tecumseh of any size. Keep them in oil and don't over rev them.


----------



## jim gillbert (Feb 7, 2013)

i agree with everyone that has posted ..Most of the time its oil ..For some reason people don't check it or change it ...Use SAE 30 unless the engine says different...Me myself i always give mine a little shot of Lucas oil treatment when i change the oil..I do this with my tractors also i have never had one blow up yet ...And no they dont like the high revs everyone thinks it has to scream its guts out to do its job ...I put mine at half throttle if i need more i raise it some


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

MTD1014 said:


> *Make sure you run the machine on level ground.*


What if the driveway/sidewalk is on a hill?
Kind of hard to keep it level on a hill?


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> What if the driveway/sidewalk is on a hill?
> Kind of hard to keep it level on a hill?


Its not the end of the world.... lol The engine lubricates the rod and crank journal with what is called a "dipper". Its mounted on one of the rod bolts and dips into the oil at the bottom or the crankcase. The dipper then splashes it where it needs to be lubricated. If the engine runs on an angle for a period of time there is a possibility that proper oiling is not taking place.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

woodtick007 said:


> Its not the end of the world.... lol The engine lubricates the rod and crank journal with what is called a "dipper". Its mounted on one of the rod bolts and dips into the oil at the bottom or the crankcase. The dipper then splashes it where it needs to be lubricated. If the engine runs on an angle for a period of time there is a possibility that proper oiling is not taking place.


Hmmm, I never thought of that.

So when my little 5 hp is trying to get rid of the 3' of hardened, end of the driveway, street snowplowed snow it has a tendency to walk up the drift some.
So then I need to refrain from letting it do this then.

You would think that if you have the proper amount of oil in it this shouldn't matter. As it should be "dipping" even when your on an angle.
Then I guess the same would be said for lawn mowers too huh?

I never thought about that.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would use SAE 5w30 which is for -20f to 40deg. F

Plain SAE 30 is for 32deg F or above. 

If you get winters below -20deg.F use SAE 0w30

SAE 30 makes for a tough winter if in a cold area.


*ml. oz.*
*All LAV, TVS, LEV, OVRM ................................ 630/ 21*
*ECV, TNT .......................................................... 630 /21*
*V & VH50-70 .....................................................* 810/ 27
TVM 125, 140 ................................................... 810 /27
TVM 170-220 .................................................... 960 /32
VM70-100, HHM80 ........................................... 960 /32
VH100 ............................................................... 1500 /50
All VLV .............................................................. 810 /27
VSK90-100 ......................................................... 630/ 21
OVM120, OVXL120, 125 .................................. 960 /32
OHV11-13 Without Filter ................................. 960 /32
OHV11-13 With Filter .......................................1170 /39
OHV13.5-17 With Filter ....................................1800 /61
OHV13.5-17 Without Filter ...............................1650 /55
TVT691 With Filter ............................................ 2150 /71
TVT691 Without Filter ....................................... 1950 /64
H, HSK30-35 ..................................................... 630 /21
HS, HSSK40-50 ................................................ 630 /21
H, HH, HSK50-70 ............................................. 570 /19
OHH/OHSK50-70 ............................................. 630 /21
HMSK, HM70-100 ............................................. 720 /26
OHSK80-100 .................................................... 720 /26
OHM120, OHSK110*-130 ................................. 840 /28
HH100,120, OH120-180 ................................... 1560 /52


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

use sae 30 here and electric starters wont spin the motor and you will break the pull rope. 

and there are far colder places than here.


----------



## Gary (Feb 21, 2013)

A non-detergent oil, right?



Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> I would use SAE 5w30 which is for -20f to 40deg. F
> 
> Plain SAE 30 is for 32deg F or above.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary (Feb 21, 2013)

This Winter I had my '71 over rev a few times. I just replaced the governor spring, because I was told that they stretch out over time. Hope this does the trick.


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

nope you want detergent oil in them. The only things anymore that use non detergent are air compressors and piston aircraft.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the replys guys, i asked because i might be getting a 7hp tec motor from a friend. the motor came off a toro 724 and if i get it its just going on a shelf in the garage for now. i'm using lucas 5w30 in all the two stage machines right now


----------

